# Off Bike > Ankündigungen und Fragen zum Board >  Marktplatz --- Verkaufe ---- Suche

## LtoThaEON

In Antwort auf:

"Der Marktplatz befindet sich momentan noch auf der Downhill Rangers Website. Längerfristig geplant ist allerdings, dass der Marktplatz auf beiden Seiten, also hier am Board und auf www.dh-rangers.com zur Verfügung stehen wird. Natürlich mit den gleichen Einträgen. 

Einstweilen geht es hier zum Marktplatz: 
https://www.dh-rangers.com/marketplace/g_for_sale.shtml 


The marketplace for classifieds is placed on www.dh-rangers.com. 

To the marketplace: 
https://www.dh-rangers.com/marketplace/e_for_sale.shtml 


nòóx, Downhill Ranger
Edited by noox on 2002-05-26 11:56."

Wollte einfach mal fragen ob das Ding noch geplant ist. Waere echt fett!

----------


## noox

uuuuuups....

ich habe gerade jetzt eine Webseite für eine Firma gemacht - bzw. bin grad dabei. Diese baut auf das vBulletin Forum auf. Ich möchte auch dieses Forum auf vBulletin umbauen. Jedenfalls habe ich für diese Firmenwebseite schon Code geschrieben, der dann auch für dh-rangers eingesetzt werden kann - dass also News, Marktplatz usw. auf beiden Seiten ist. Zeitplan - keine Ahnung - ich aber es sollte keine 2 Jahre mehr dauern...

----------


## LtoThaEON

Alles klar, das klingt doch schonmal gut! 

Keep up the good work!

----------


## klamsi

hab a kurze frage zum marktplatz....

hab in einem anderen forum gelesen dass der dhr-marktplatz überarbeitet werden soll...is an dem gerücht was dran....bzw. hab ich dazu was überlesen  :Smile: 

...wär nämlich super  :Cool:

----------


## noox

Im Zuge der Umstellung von downhill-rangers.com wird auch der Marktplatz etwas erweitert. Aber mehr kann ich dazu momentan noch nicht sagen.

----------


## klamsi

sehr gut...thx !!!  :Smile:

----------


## noox

Aber zuerst muss ich mal wieder Geld verdienen.  :Big Grin:

----------

